# 14 year old needing help with rabbit and squirrel huntin



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so i have a .22 rifle allready but i was once told that you can only kill one rabbit a trip with a .22 rifle cause they will hear the sound of the gun and run a way and hide so is this true. So does that mean that i have to get a air rifle to?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes and no. Rabbits definitely will scatter after the first shot. Stalking is the name of the game with rabbits and squirels when hunting with a 22. Walk 50 to 100 yards slow, sit and rest for 5-10 minutes and keep repeating the pattern.


----------



## huntmichigan (Sep 21, 2009)

IN MY EXPERIENCE IN SQUIRELL HUNTING IN MICHIGAN,I HAVE SHOT 2 OR 3 SQUIRELLS IN ABOUT 5MINS. APART,BY SIMPLY NOT MOVING AFTER THE FIRST SHOT....BECAUSE IF YOU GO RIGHT AFTER THE FIRST ONE YOU'VE SHOT THEN THEY KNOW RIGHT WHERE YOU ARE AND WILL HIDE....BUT IF YOU LET THE ONE YOU SHOT LAY AND WAIT A FEW MINS. IT IS LIKELY YOU WILL GET A SHOT AT ANOTHER...I SHOT THREE IN A MATTER OF TEN MINUTES USEING THAT METHOD...HOPE THIS HELPS AND GOOD LUCK...I LOVE SQUIRELL HUNTING.....MIKE


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

well i use a 20 gauge shotgun single shot break open pardener New england firearms with steel shot size 7 and it takes them down i also care size 6 shot for peter cottontail


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jxman............. No you do not need an air rifle, rabbits like squirrel have a short memory. Wait about 5 min quietly and contine your hunt.

Sometime's you will shoot , kill one rabbit and you will see others just standing their not moving , sometimes they just freeze!! I shot three rabbits like this one time and could of got more , but figured three was enought for dinner that night


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

sweet thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i hunted a 20 yard by 50 yard patch of trees and shot seven rabbits in 15 mins, so id say true, it will scare them, but not true cuz thier only going to go to a different hiding spot where you will next find them


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

OK a 22 will definately kill one. don't chase it just know where he fell. i would stay still :sniper:


----------

